# Triad Audio L3 VS. Triad Audio LISA III XP; a Brief Comparison



## BattleBrat

The L3 is HERE! LONG overdue, this anticipated amp has finally started shipping! But is it better than its predecessor, the LISA III? In this comparison I will tackle that question. I will be comparing the two amps in multiple attributes. There will be no point score, no stars, no "golden headphones" thumbs up or smileys, I will simply compare one to another. This review will be more brief, due to the fact I predict they won't be THAT different I will list attributes and say how each one did in that regard. I will be using the Sony MDR-V6's in this comparison, and will evaluate how well the L3 handles IEM's separately later (the LISA III doesn't really do IEM's).

 IN THE BOX;  Packaging was simple, cardboard box, a couple sheets of cardboard, bubble wrap and foam. Included was a cardas dual right angle 3.5mm interconnect. NOT included was a POWER SUPPLY. I have an LLP so I will use that to charge it. Thats all there is...  SIZE;  Yes, for the longest time the Lisa III was the "brickiest" of amps, the L3, I feel will help in this area, unfortunately I was a little late sending in my prepayment back in may, and got stuck with a woody (LOL) Now I was given a metal faceplate that I used to make the Idevice LOD that I was supposed to send to Triad Audio, but my machinist is too busy to make connectors, and all the other machinists want rapist prices to make them. So I can tell you that the metal L3 case is "Cargo Pocketable" so it is something I would actually carry around. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves as for how big the wood case is.   
 [size=small][size=medium]FIT AND FINISH;[/size][/size]  The wood case is nicely machined, with a Triad audio logo on the top, the edges line up perfectly, however, the depressions for the 3.5 input/output connectors are deep, and could interfere with larger 3.5mm connectors (I can tell you right now that a large Via blue 3.5mm connector won't fit, a new smaller one might) The controls are smooth, to be honest smoother than the Lisa III's, the switches (yes there is a gain switch on the L3 to make it more IEM friendly) are the same. It seems solidly built, there is no support for the knobs on the L3 as there is on the Lisa III, the RCA's are unsupported as they were on the Lisa III. The knobs on the L3 are a bit cockeyed, concerning on a $700 amp...... 
THE AUDIO TEST​  
Clarity; On this front, I'm going to have to hand it to the L3, YES it is clearer than the LISA III, and it is apparent, everything is clear all the way down, and to be honest, a touch smoother than the LISA III.[size=small] [/size]
 [size=small]Detail/Resolution;[/size]  [size=small]I'm going to have to hand it to the L3 again! It is more detailed, on the cymbals in "Life in Mono" I can hear greater detail, it is also noticeably smoother than the Lisa III. In Enya's "On My Way Home" I can hear the tambourine(?) in the background more clearly, with greater detail than on the Lisa III it isn't that much greater, but it is there, If I didn't have both in front of me I'd never know.[/size]   
 [size=small]Grain;[/size]  [size=small]A hot button topic with me, but any grain here is imported by the MDR-V6's the amps are smooth, but the L3 wins in this regard as well, being NOTICEABLY smoother than the LISA III.[/size]
   
 [size=small]Soundstage;[/size]  DRAW! I notice no difference in sound stage on my Binaural track or any track for that matter.
   
 Bass Impact;  Normally I would use HD650's or Ultrasone's for this, but seeing as I cant get my FRIGGEN 1/4 to 3.5 adapter to plug into the L3, I thought I had an Iphone adapter round here somewhere, but I don't.   The L3 is a little bassier, and is more dynamic all across the board, and it is apparent. With the bass knob turned to max, the bass is equal on both amps, and is TIGHT on both, yet smoother on the L3.   
 Dynamics;  The L3 wins in this regard, it is more dynamic all the way down, every thing is a little punchier, both amps turn my V6's in to a pair of ultrasone like beasts, tight punchy and dynamic, minus the weird soundstage and unshakeable brightness (yes I have a pair of Ultrasone Pro650's, and plan on buying the Pro900's, maybe the ED8's but gotta hear em first)   
 Presence; The L3 is slightly bassier, and it is noticeable. I am also noticing that the L3 is a tad cooler, if you didn't have both to compare you'd never know. other than that the presentation is similar.
   

CONCLUSION:​ IN MY OPINION, TO MY EARS WITH MY EQUIPMENT,THE L3 WON THIS COMPARISON. More dynamic, smoother, but a touch cooler, the L3 didn't disappoint (getting a wood case however, did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) It was everything I hoped it would be (and more) and a fitting replacement for the LISA III, I guess I can now finally retire my LISA III to full time desk duty and do the capacitor mod (we'll see)


----------



## BattleBrat

Reserved....


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you for a great review, hope to get mine soon! Do you think the Grado adapter will fit the headphone in?


----------



## BattleBrat

Ehhhh, I don't think it will, the V6's unimatch plug just cleared it...


----------



## ianmedium

Bugger! Will have to think of something else then, thanks for that!


----------



## ianmedium

One last thing, is it made in the USA?


----------



## BattleBrat

Considering it shipped from Hong Kong, I doubt it, but you should bug Brad to be sure...


----------



## ianmedium

battlebrat said:


> Considering it shipped from Hong Kong, I doubt it, but you should bug Brad to be sure...




No worries, not a big issue for me as long as the quality is up to his usual standards that is all that matters and it certainly sounds like it is! Should be a step up from my Stepdance and from what I have heard able to drive my LCD2's well.


----------



## BattleBrat

The Lisa III was never powerful, the Arrow could drive the HD650's louder, the Lisa III just drove things better. I need to get my hands on a metal L3 case, preferably one with wood faceplates (best of both worlds IMO) Silver W/Zebrawood (just like my Lisa III), I've grown to love it


----------



## CARRION FEAST

Yes, I received mine today.I love my Arrow, but this sounds amazing (if five times bigger). And as BattleBrat mentioned, the headphone jack is deep and I had to be fairly firm with my Ed8's to get the plug to go in- very tight. That's the only drawback so far, apart from the lack of any indication that it's charging when it's powered off & plugged in. I haven't seen the metal case version, does anyone know how it compares to the wood version size wise?


----------



## BattleBrat

I have a metal faceplate, I can take a pic, give me a sec....
  Here, as you can see with a metal case it could potentially be pocketable;


----------



## noodlez

Thanks for your great review!!! below is my DIY Battery Boxs...


----------



## CARRION FEAST

ianmedium said:


> Thank you for a great review, hope to get mine soon! Do you think the Grado adapter will fit the headphone in?



The Grado adapter just fits without the feeling that it's being forced- I was a little worried but the jack has a tiny amount of play and I think will allow most plugs- the side of the Grado plug is up against the edge of the jack housing pretty hard, but it doesn't feel damaging, just firm.


----------



## ianmedium

carrion feast said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for a great review, hope to get mine soon! Do you think the Grado adapter will fit the headphone in?
> ...




That's wonderful news. I may trim down the ridge on the outer edge of the plastic a little to ease things along


----------



## ianmedium

Also, trying to find a power adapter to charge the batteries, do you think this would do the trick?

http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=AC+Adapters%2fPlugs&product=2731674


----------



## Br777

can ya'll speak more about the bass knob..  i just got some LCD-2's today, and with the RX MK2, i found the bass to be nothing short of pathetic.
   
  I have to ad nearly 15db of bass from 85hz on down just to bring them up to "normal" 
   
  does the bass knob allow for drastically increased bass? 
  any idea what frequencies it targets?
   
  thanks!


----------



## BattleBrat

^I gave up trying to power top tier cans on the go when the LISA III didn't exactly make my HD800's sing.
   
  Speaking of Knobs, we need some real ones, these rubber caps are an insult!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-Aluminum-Potentiometer-Volume-Knob-16x12-5mm-ALPS-/220817455149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3369bef82d#ht_1286wt_1071
  $4 for 2, look good, and might work with the carbon fiber case when it arrives
http://cgi.ebay.com/14x25mm-Aluminum-Knob-Sand-Blasted-Alps-Volume-/270799923409?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3f0ceee8d1#ht_2183wt_1071
  $16 for 2 I like these too.
  Any other suggestions?


----------



## FreeBlues

Mine arrived yesterday.  I've owned the Lisa III for years, it has been the best sounding amp - by far - of anything else I've tried.  Yes, I tried almost all the hot new amps.  I finally stopped using the Lisa III just because the size finally got too much for this full time, all the time portable guy.
   
  I've stayed in touch with Brad for all the years, great guy, was one of the first to get in line for the new L3.  I've been anxiously awaiting this amp for a long, long time.
   
  I say all this to say my new L3 is a major disappointment.  Major.
   
  First, the headphone output jack either does not work, or the pin on my IEM cable is too short or something.  In any case, plugged into the the L3 I get only one channel of sound.  I'm going to try different headphones in a bit, but if my main phones don't work, well, what's the point?
   
  Second that wooden case:  what in the world are they thinking?  Okay, it looks very cool, very classy, nicely done, but give me a break, the thing is HUGE.  Bigger even then the Lisa, wider and fatter.  This isn't just difficult, this is impossible!  As noted, I am a full time portable guy.  I didn't order the L3 to get a bigger amp!
   
  Brad said in an earlier email that he would be sending a carbon fiber case, but it was sort of vague when this would go out.  I'm wondering if the L3 even comes in anything but wood.  It's likely the wooden case is also causing my input connection problems.  Good grief, this is crazy, what in the word were they thinking?


----------



## Remitrom

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> One last thing, is it made in the USA?


 


 FULL DISCLOSURE:
    The PCB is made in USA, has surface mounted parts on the bottom and through hole parts on top. this is as small as we could get
    Part assembly is done in China, and frankly there work is better than we had in the US.
    Batteries were purchased in Hong Kong,  NiMH batteries must be cycled to get max run times, see www.batteryuniversity,com for good info
    Wood cases were done in Oregon USA.
    Final assebly is done where ever in the world I happen to be at the time.
   
    For  4 years we have heard about the size and weight issues.  I have thrown money at so many case attempts..
    There are no factory available cases so all attempts are custom, and expensive..
    The Black machined cases was OVER ONE AND A HALF POUNDS.  and difficult for the machinist to duuplicate reliably. 
    The wood cases are by necesity larger than metal , but come in 11-12 OZ  The reject rate for these cases has been high, 25 % have been returned to the factory,
    It is Not the long term answer.
    Carbon Fibre could be done in the USA - but I would have to wait behind "secret" projects they have ahead of us, the cost is near rediculus..
    So Now I have traveled half way around the world, to pursue the Carbon fibre case .. as soon as my visa clears I have scheduled meetings with a factory in China
   I sweat like a pig in 100 F / 90% humidity but otherwise am having great experiance,  See my video's on FB.
   
      But be realistic here..  THIS IS NOT A C-MOY..  AND WE WILL NEVER BE AS SMALL AS A C-MOY, in a pretty case..........    Brad


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks so much Brad, it really matters not where it is made for me, just like to know. 
As to the case. Well, I will go against the grain (pun intended!) I love the wood case. Size, heck I have been carrying around portable hifi since my first walkman cassette player at the beginning of the eighties. 
Think on it, not just the player but also a small case with 10 cassettes as well. This is nothing in comparison to that! I would rather have a bit bigger and better sound than small and compromise on sound. Can't wait to get mine, I think it is going to be a great match for my LCD's!


----------



## Br777

so brad... about that bass knob?
  again.. what frequency range does it work in?
  any detail about how it works, what it does to the sound would be very much apprecited.. heck it might sell me on the amp.


----------



## Remitrom

Bass Boost,  is same range as the Lisa std.  I am not an electronics wizard,
and will leave this question for Phil


----------



## BattleBrat

Quote: 





remitrom said:


> Bass Boost,  is same range as the Lisa std.  I am not an electronics wiz and only know what Phil has told me:
> The bass frequencies boosted are the exact range, and only those, that Digital Analog Conversion reduces Period.
> This allows the listener to bring back the bass to original levels,  or increase for those who like more,
> Or if none is used - less than original recording-  Period


 

 Wow, it'll actually reduce the bass huh? never knew that....


----------



## ppl

no the bass knob at full CCW is Flat not reduced, the bass knob only boosts not cut as conventionial bass controls. the boost turnover is at about 100 Hz. the max boost is about 7 to 10 dB depending upon the gain switch setting


----------



## rblaster85

Does anyone have an idea about what kind of charger is required for the L3? I ordered one today but cannot find anything on the website that would allow me to find one. Someone asked the question on the previous thread but no one replied. Also about the cables not fitting into the amp, this worries me. does anyone know if this problem is being looked in to?


----------



## ppl

Quote: 





rblaster85 said:


> Does anyone have an idea about what kind of charger is required for the L3? I ordered one today but cannot find anything on the website that would allow me to find one. Someone asked the question on the previous thread but no one replied. Also about the cables not fitting into the amp, this worries me. does anyone know if this problem is being looked in to?


 

 I have had great luck with both LISA III and L3 with THIS low cost charger, yes the Defects on the Wood case that are causing Plug to not fully seat is being looked into at this moment. Note Due to the Close spacing of the jacks large Dia. Audiophile Plugs will not fit so the High Quality CARDAS Interconnect to connect your source to the Mini jack Input.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





ppl said:


> I have had great luck with both LISA III and L3 with THIS low cost charger, yes the Defects on the Wood case that are causing Plug to not fully seat is being looked into at this moment. Note Due to the Close spacing of the jacks large Dia. Audiophile Plugs will not fit so the High Quality CARDAS Interconnect to connect your source to the Mini jack Input.


 

 speaking of wood cases,mine arrived with  a small chip in the wood in the right corner under the dc logo. i look forward to a carbon case,as while the wooden case is attractive to look at,over time the finish will wear off,and get trashed in a portable
  environment.


----------



## Remitrom

Sorry, I had some bad information and have deleted this post.


----------



## ppl

Quote: 





remitrom said:


> I think there is some confusion as to the meaning of   "IT"  ---   Rather Clintonist   ---     I think you are referring to the DAC
> Phil sat me down once to explain the bass boost, and we listened to a CD of frequencies through the DAC, When we got down to the bass end there was a noticable loss of gain below a certain range. this is the range that Phil said he applied his boost
> as Phils philosophy is for pure reproduction of sound without any coloration,  this is the reason there is a bass boost on his designs..
> 
> ...


 

  
  Yes that demo was to show the effect of the reduction in bass at normal listening levels SEE however the L3 uses only Bass boost and is in no way attempting to recreate this curve and thus has no effect above about 300 Hz


----------



## Jalo

The transparency of how and where you make your product you guys show your customers are just refreshing and respectable.  You show us there is no need to hide anything if you do a good job with your product.  Hats off to Triad.


----------



## Guidostrunk

The wooden case killed it for me. Don't see the logic behind it.


----------



## calico88

L3, how long the battery last with LCD2 ?


----------



## Remitrom

Quote: 





guidostrunk said:


> The wooden case killed it for me. Don't see the logic behind it.


 
   We have a metal replacement case available.


----------



## BattleBrat

Yes for $110, another kick in the nuts for us early adopters.....


----------



## fhuang

i thought it's metal case now. ?
   
  any news on the LLP?


----------



## BattleBrat

Yep, they come in a metal case now, You can pick one up for 800 bones, at triad audio's website...


----------



## Remitrom

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> i thought it's metal case now. ?
> 
> any news on the LLP?


 
  Yes ,  The LLP is available now..  However the Triad Website needs the update loaded..


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





remitrom said:


> Yes ,  The LLP is available now..  However the Triad Website needs the update loaded..


 
   
  If you can't wait for the website to update, you can always email Brad and pay him over paypal for the new LLP.


----------



## shigzeo

I've finally published my review of the Triad Audio L3. Very good performing amp that speaks volumes (pun on power here, get it?) with and without mains power. Very nice amp. I have some heavy niggles regarding the polish of the amp, though: no 6,3mm jack, unlabelled parts, switcheroo gain (down is up, up is down), cramped front face. Performance is great but there are a few things that I feel should be changed to make it a really GREAT purchase. As it is, it is a nice amp in need of a nice interface. Overall good job, Triad.


----------



## Tumi96

How is it with IEMs? You never said.


----------



## BattleBrat

I'm afraid I have since sold both of them, I do remember using the L3 with my EX1000's they aren't sensitive by any means but it powered them quite well with no hiss that I can recall. Shigzeo would know much more than I...


----------



## dallan

Amazing how little these products from Triad are talked about out here these days. They are about the top portable amp you can get too.


----------



## Tumi96

I need this amp! I've tried contacting triad audio through there website, but my emails apparently aren't going through (Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender). I've tried distributors but it's all in Chinese, would make the whole process so much easier if I didn't have to use google translate every 5 seconds. Where will I be able to find this amp (l3), I need this amp! Thanks


----------



## Tumi96

PLEASE HELP ME, ANYONE.
 I need this amp! I've tried contacting triad audio through there website, but my emails apparently aren't going through (Mail delivery failed: returning message to sender). I've tried distributors but it's all in Chinese, would make the whole process so much easier if I didn't have to use google translate every 5 seconds. Where will I be able to find this amp (l3), I need this amp! Thanks


----------



## BattleBrat

I'm friends with Brad Taylor (President of Triad Audio) on Facebook, I just sent him a message....


----------



## Tumi96

Thanks so much, I'm tempted to put in a million o's, but I'll restrain myself. Please let me know what he has to say (obviously). Anyway thanks alot.


----------



## BattleBrat

He says try triadaudio@gmail.com


----------



## dallan

Guess Brad lost that one. Luckily i got my Lisa lll fixed at a meet. I got the guys card and he is a tech for this stuff so now i have a go to person for any repairs. So glad about that because sh** happens…….


----------



## Tumi96

He messaged me, thanks alot (I hate how always comes off sarcastic), couldn't have gone better ('...').


----------



## BattleBrat

Glad to have helped, Triad audio makes excellent amps, I have since sold mine though, went to a Sony Xperia Tablet S and Etymotic ER-4PT's. 
Enjoy the amp!


----------



## Infoseeker

Question does anyone know if the L3 can handle my Fischer Audio's FA-002W High Edition?
  
 These Fischer Audio's are an Impedence of 200-Ohms and a Sensitivity of 105-Db.


----------



## zerodeefex

Just got my hands on an L3 Lion. One hell of an amp.


----------



## Infoseeker

I had ordered one a few months ago via the checkout on their main website. 

They still haven't contacted me if they are still even in production or if they are busy working on experimenting with new products.


----------



## zerodeefex

They've gone dark. I've emailed, posted to their FB page, used the form on the website; no response. I bought mine second hand.


----------



## VoodooSamurai

Love my Triad L3 amp, hope they are still in business.


----------

